# Need more low. Help.



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

We just finished up my bag install. Running xl fronts with re5 rears and dcups. The fronts are fine but the rear was lower on coilovers. Help. 

Sent from your mom's couch using her laptop.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

did you trim the nipple on the car? to get mine low i had to trim that a lot as well as the top bracket.

this may be more than necessary but mine are now down this far and the nipple is about the same


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

I didn't. I wast aware of this until after we were done. I think Monday were going to trim it and pull the upper bracket out. If that doesn't get me low enough then I'll go another route. I've heard AH2 and s10 cups work good. 


Sent from your mom's couch using her laptop.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

the sleeve bags seem to collapse further than REs
im bottoming out beam on body at this point, so it can be achieved with the RE-5s just need to trim the nipple a lot and the top bracket a decent amount


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

That's good news. I was going to trim the nipple, and move the bracket completely. Can you take that top dcup mount out? Feel like posting a pic for me? 


Sent from your mom's couch using her laptop.


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

i am running air house 1's and dcups. no nipple trimming and I am happy with my rear low. Here is an old pic, tuck about 1"-1.5" of rim on 18's.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

just realized we were talking mk5 not 4.
*that being said i dont know how much of this is relevant as mine is a mk4
*

i wouldnt take the bracket out completely, just trim it down a good amount. the remaining nipple and bracket are enough to keep the bag in place which i wouldnt be comfortable without.

you cant see the nipple because its trimmed to the same height as the bracket lip and sits completely inside it.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Here's the only pic I have at the moment...










The rear just doesn't do it for me :thumbdown: I guess Ill trim down that stuff as much as possible but still keeping it in. I just don't see how trimming that little bit of metal will get it where I want to be.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

what shocks are you running? could they be bottoming out?


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm running the shocks from my high sports. Ill be getting airlift shocks this week. I wouldn't think so


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

yeeeah thats weird sorry im not more help in the mk5 area


----------



## snoop3r (Feb 8, 2009)

i think your cup kit is broke.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

haha


----------



## Murked (Aug 4, 2009)

snoop3r said:


> i think your cup kit is broke.



1 more post :laugh:, you won't.


----------



## snoop3r (Feb 8, 2009)

Murked said:


> 1 more post :laugh:, you won't.


mamamagic.


----------



## Miguel Lopez Ma (Mar 12, 2007)

you should try to get your shocks and see if your car is more lower


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

air lift shocks are really nice i hear, but i also hear they kill your lift.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

markfif said:


> air lift shocks are really nice i hear, but i also hear they kill your lift.


Sweet, I'll be ordering mine tomorrow. Plus I'm giving my wife my fk's, so we need the rears for her anyways. 


Sent from your mom's couch using her laptop.


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm running xl's in the rear on my mkvi with the airlift shocks... I get a pretty decent drop, but as stated they do kill your lift, but your not in it to lift it :thumbup:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Yea I don't want to run xl's though. I really don't feel like modding my LCA's. 


Sent from your mom's couch using her laptop.


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have re5s and compared to others they dont go as low. As mentioned above if you trim the nipple youll get another .5 inches and if you wanted you could trim down the bottom of the cups.


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Also here are pics of the trimming i did on the cup and the nipple. And also a pic of my rears before i cut these out.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Looks like I'm doing some trimming tomorrow for sure. With the cup, did you just cut off a pre determined amount on both? No other mods? Thanks a lot. 


Sent from your mom's couch using her laptop.


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

What up buddy! (traded your bg's a long while back...)

Hey i did not have to trim my wifes lca's and i have airlift xl rears. Its all in the fitment of the top plate. Been running the setup for almost a year now with no issue.

Laying gas tank in rear....


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Wow that looks so goo. That's what I want mine to look like. I just don't want to potentially have issues with putting that top bracket in perfectly. 


Sent from your mom's couch using her laptop.


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Looks like I'm doing some trimming tomorrow for sure. With the cup, did you just cut off a pre determined amount on both? No other mods? Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from your mom's couch using her laptop.


Yup, for the cups just start with like a 1/4-1/5 inch to make sure the bag doesnt hit the control arm


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Wow that looks so goo. That's what I want mine to look like. I just don't want to potentially have issues with putting that top bracket in perfectly.
> 
> 
> Sent from your mom's couch using her laptop.


Thanks and good luck


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Cut some stuff off the rear today. Definitely looks a lot better. Ill try to get a pic :thumbup:


----------



## d15nonvtec (Dec 19, 2006)

get postin!


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

I took this one at Chick fil a today. Definitely not the best angle.










It's pretty even now front and rear :thumbup:


----------



## Murked (Aug 4, 2009)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> I took this one at Chick fil a today. Definitely not the best angle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Cut some stuff off the rear today. Definitely looks a lot better. Ill try to get a pic :thumbup:


what all did you cut?


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

We cut the nipple down a lot, and the top of the cup to match. I don't hear any movement while driving so it should be good. And we cut like 1/4" off the bottom of the cup too.


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks really good now :thumbup:


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

what wheels are next wheel whore?


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks. I'm happy with it. And there's a few I'm looking at. But I'm not sure which one yet. Something rare and multipiece.


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

awesome, glad to see you got it worked out looking much better


----------

